# Radio Shack SPL 33-4050 out to interface



## GSUS (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey guys doing some research, Can I go out from the SPL convert from Phono Plug to 1/4 and go to the ART USB for example so i can have booth readings from SPL and Behringers mics?:scratch:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Won't work - having two open mics in close proximity will totally whack your readings. And its’ really unnecessary. Once you do the SPL calibration, the Behringer mic then registers REW’s SPL readings.


Regards,
Wayne


----------



## GSUS (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry if I wasn't Clear on my questions, Not at the same time, just the abilities to change from the Radio Shack to the Behringer. am asking because browsing between interfaces I found this one Nady SMPS-USB seems to be the most basic and cheapest I found so far.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Since someone can easily switch between one or the other simply by unplugging one and plugging in the other, I’m sure I don’t understand what you’re trying to do... :huh:

Regards,
Wayne


----------

